# Help with rear armrests



## Pontibeast (Mar 24, 2013)

I had to replace the rear armrests in my 71 lemans due to my kids putting their hand through one and I am having some problems doing it. I got the bottom one out easily but I can't find the fastener or method the upper part is held in place. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I also am going to replace the package tray once I get this done and stop the small leak that is coming in the rear windshield. I am slowly but surely bringing this 71 Lemans back to it's former glory. I really appreciate the help from the members here who have more experience with this than I. I am great with helicopters thanks to Uncle Sam but so so with classic cars. Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

To remove the large plastic side panel on the later 2 door hardtop Abodys like in your '71 LeMans, will need to slide the front seat(s) all the way forward, then climb in back seat footwell and carefully with your feet curled up and heels against the very lower portion of front seats, use you hands, and may take your knees to push against the lower rear seat cushion. Have to slightly push the bottom of the frame backwards to pop the lwr seat off the catches on the floor. Once you have the lwr seat cushion out of the car, you can remove the two bolts holding the tabs from the upper cushion to the floor, then lift up, and remove the upper cushion as well. Next will see a few screws that attach the plastic panel to the inner sheet metal. On a nice plastic panel in a parts car, a place of concern is the rear of the plastic panel where the sheet metal strip attaches. many in boneyards will go to haphazardly pulling on the plastic panel, often the panel will crack in the rear where the hidden screws go through, rendering the panel next to useless. Best to follow the sheet metal filler panel up to the top and unscrew its fastener(s), then the large plastic panel will come out with the metal strip attached.


----------



## Pontibeast (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks so much, I could not figure out how to remove the lower seat cushion for the life of me. I kept looking for fasteners but due to a really bad back I couldn't climb in there and lay on my back to look under it. I will have to wait until the snow passes here in Virginia but hopefully tomorrow I can get in there and get it done. Thanks again and I will post pics once I get them both in. It was easy to replace the armrest pads and repaint the bases and once I get this done the package tray and center console will be my next goal. I can't wait to get the interior all done. I just got the car back on the road about 6-8 weeks ago after it had been sitting for a long time and I love having my Pontiac back on track.


----------

